# Tacx Antares... anyone?



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the Tacx Antares? They look like a solid set of rollers and the "special" features seem less like extras and more like nice touches. 

I want to get rollers for the winter to compliment my indoor riding on the trainer. I want variety and rollers will help me with my balance. Last spring I started riding outside and I felt strong.. however I was sketch on my bike. Took me a week or so to feel comfortable. I'm guessing rollers will help me avoid the sketchy feeling.

Anyhow.. if anyone have any thoughts or experience with the Tacx Antares than hook me up


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure I see any real difference other than price between those and these that I bought from Performance, http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19548&subcategory_ID=4121 . I think when I bought mine a few weeks ago they were on sale for about $110.

Oh, I see, these have conical rollers. When I asked about rollers, the consensus was that conicals were not a good idea because then you don't have to focus on being smooth. I'm still getting used to riding my non-conical ones, but I'm getting better and it forces me to concentrate on making my pedal stroke smooth so I'm not thrashing around.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm with GerryR... I've got about 10,000 miles on a set of similar ones to the Performance rollers. Use your extra $$$ to buy a trainer too.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I already have a decent Minoura Mag/fluid trainer than have progressive resistance. When I need a killer LT workout or something that baby is more than capable and willing to kill me.

So the cheap Performance ones aren't half bad then? I don't mind saving money!!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just to be sure are we talking about these?

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19548&subcategory_ID=4121


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Just to be sure are we talking about these?
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19548&subcategory_ID=4121


Yup, those are the ones I bought.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got a set of the nashbar cheapies (they don't have 'em on the site anymore)... I think they're basically the same as the performance ones, but they don't fold. I've got over 10,000 miles on them in the past two years. They work great. Use them much more than my trainer. And there's no reason you cannot get a great LT workout on them either.... just put crappy tires on. Anything heavy and wire-beaded is bound to have poor rolling resistance. In which case it takes mucho watts to spin the rollers out (right now at 160lbs, I'd estimate it'd take 350 watts to spin out my rollers. I'm running Conti Gatorskins).


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I'm planning on getting some cheap-o 25mm+ wide tires and run them around 90 psi.. I usually ride with 115psi.. So I assume that'll give me much more resistance than my 23mm Kenda's! Well If those from Performance aren't bad I'll trust you guys and buy them. I need variety during the winter and the stationary rear tire trainer is mind numbing. 

Between swimming, trainer, and rollers I should be happy enough. 

Thanks for the assistance guys!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

well.. I'm looking at performance right now and I can get some Forte GT2 28mm tired for super cheap!$9.99 a piece! Woo. Will 28mm be too much resistance though. Hmm..


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Well.. Happy birthday to me and happy early Christmas. (Birthday was yesterday 9th)

I ordered the rollers, a spare belt, and 2 Forte 28mm tires. With a 15% Discount code I found online it came to $150 after shipping. Hell.. this setup should last me long enough!


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

You will probably have to readjust your brakes to get the wheels back on. I switched from 23 to 25mm tires and the 25s would just barely make it past the brake pads, even with the lever flipped open. They should give you plenty of rolling resistance under-inflated a bit.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Campy Veloce brakes. I'm sure I'll be able to squeeze them in if I deflate them before I snug them in there. If they don't fit I'll just get different onces.

I'm excited. Spent an hour last night watching Youtube videos of people making asses of themselves. so yes... I will make the obligatory newbie roller movie as well! hahahaha.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

The biggest mistake on rollers is over-correcting when you start heading for one edge or the other. My bike feels pretty squirrelly on rollers and it's really easy to over-correct. I'm getting better at it but still do it sometimes. I still ride in the laundry room when there is support on both sides when I need it. Eventually I will get out of there.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to ride next to my love seat.. Something soft to bail out on!!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give props to Performancebike.com.. I ordered my Rollers 2 days ago at the end of the business day. They shipped last night. They are supposed to be here by the 16th. Pretty damn good considering the holidays!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Tacx Antares has conical rollers which of course make the ride more stable and therefore easier to control so great for beginers or those who want to concentrate on improving their cadence but due to the design with the conical rollers I think a standard str8 roller design would improve one's balance much better.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey everyone.. My rollers showed up a day early! Woo!

Anyhow.. I shall arrive home tonight after work.. install the new tires.. set up my rollers and go for a spin! I will set up my camera for laughs. I will accept all fred awards graciously.


----------



## CNCCYCLE (Dec 17, 2008)

*Tacx Antares*

I just ordered the Tacx Antares rollers should be here any day, Its my first set of rollers can't wait to get on them. I will have to let everyone know how they are great deal $150.00 at chain reaction cycle.


----------



## wladimirT (Jul 18, 2009)

As an not particulary experienced bicycler (cycling only for transport purposes until now) I now have to exercise for my health. I bought the Antares for winter/bad-weather indoor cycling. It is cheap, light and can easily be stored. Also, you do not have to modify your bike; just put it on the conical rolls and ride.
The Tacx Antares has conical rolls, slightly like a diabolo, made of rigid plastic with steel roller-bearings. The "diabolo"-shape is intended to help keeping you steady on track. 
The first week I tended to fell off frequenty though. You have to exercise next to a door-post or something where you can get to hold on. But after 10 days or so and only modest exercises per day I cycle very easily and even relaxed on this thing and can continue without losing balance or ride off the rolls. It provides a satisfyingly realistic cycling feeling, much better than with fixed indoor cycling devices.
The resistance I experience on the Antares with my (old) bicycle is higher though than on the road. I use the high gear ratio to cycle longer periods so on the Antares I make less kilometers per hour with the same effort. 
You can vary the resistance by switching the gears on your bike itself. A magneto-resistance mechanism is available as an add-on if you prefer this. Also a support-device is available, with which you can fix your bicycle on the Antares (then you have to remove the front-wheel) but I think one can do very well without this add-on.
The heavier conceived roller system of TruTrainer could be an even more favourable choice considering the smart flywheel feature inside on roll which provide an even more realistic riding experience, and it has also aluminium rolls. But it is more expensive and maybe a bit less easy to handle. On the other hands, I think the conical rolls of the Antares really are an advantage for stability in riding.
The Antares produces some noise, but it is not too bad. One of the rolls is rattling a bit. This could be caused by the mounting of a roller bearing in the roll itself.
I use a very old city-bike with three sturmey-archer gears. This works very well; a racing bike is absolutely not required -but presumably more fun; you can use any vehicle. I even tried a small wheel folding bike (16"wheels I think); this is also applicable.
I can recommend the Tacx Antares without any hesitations! Very good value for money.
Wladimir T., The Netherlands


----------



## DrJules (Oct 22, 2009)

*TACX Antares*

I had a set of Antares rollers for about 4 months.... they were great rollers, used em everyday until I started hearing this clunking sound coming from one of the rollers... I took it apart, didn't notice anything wrong and put it back together... After a couple weeks and a few more sessions all the rollers were making clunking sounds. after more investigation I noticed that the end caps for ALL three of the rollers were cracked, in several places, from the bearing in the center to the outside edge of the end cap. I spoke to the shop I purchased them from and they told me they would have to send them back to the distributor and here in Canada its Cycle Lambert. Because I had a friend who worked at the shop I figured things would be pretty quick to fix or replace.

6 months later and having them shipped back to me twice, STILL IN THEIR DAMAGED CONDITION! Even though they claimed they not only repaired them, but also included extra end caps, :mad2: THEY DIDNT!! :mad2: I asked my buddy to scream at Cycle Lambert until I got a credit for the rollers, which just happened about 15 minutes ago. 

I'm not sure what its like in Europe to deal with Tacx or their distributors, but here in North America its just not worth it.... too bad too cause they are nicely designed rollers... just crap service!


----------



## wladimirT (Jul 18, 2009)

*cracked end-caps of tacx Antares*

As soon as I read your thread I inspected my roller-cylinders. When cycling I hear one (or more?) of themproducing a faint rattling sound which surprises me because the steel rollerbearings should'nd make any such noise. Yet at this time I cannot see any damage on the grey plastic end-caps that are fitted on the cylinders - they are still intact. But I use the device only 30-40 minutes a day and now over a period of a mere 5 month. (How long or intensive is your device in use by now?)
Maybe my rattle (it is faint indeed) is caused by not 100% exact fitting of the fixed metal rods, I cannot be sure.
I will now monitor the performance of the parts that you have reported cracked. If they remain undamaged, ther must be a fault in the material used for your end-caps. So far, the quality of the plastic seems adequate to me, but I'll watch it.
Thank you for your thread,

Wladimir Trabsky
The Netherlands


----------



## Marijus (Dec 14, 2009)

inspected mine t1000 after two months, all drum caps cracked, my weight is 85kg, usage 2-3 times a week.
will see what sale guys will say:/


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend of mine bought a set and when they came out of the box the End caps were cracked.


----------



## Maìno della Spinetta (Jan 25, 2010)

*Where!?*



wladimirT said:


> ...
> 
> A magneto-resistance mechanism is available as an add-on if you prefer this. ...
> 
> ...


Wladimir,
where can I buy this mechanism? I checked on the TACX website and I didn't find it...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I think this was an option for the old "non conical" rollers - don't think it works with Antares.


----------

